# Review of SunSun 602B Nano Canister



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I picked this thing up for $28 CHEAP off eBay not even three days ago. It is already here and installed in my tank. 

This thing would be fantastic in aquariums from 3G up to 10g. This is pretty well sized and powerful. 

My biggest gripe is lack of directions but that is easily remedied by having an easy to use design. 

There's three versions for sale on eBay. A version with no pump, a version with a pump, and a larger nano with a pump. 

I chose the smaller version with a pump. Don't get the no pump one unless you intend to use this as a big prefilter to another canister. Something this can also function as. 

Let me know if there's any questions!


----------



## Qwedfg (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice find. I have the sunsun 302 and really like it a lot. Was hoping they would put out a smaller canister filter to compete with the eheim 2213.

My main question is what is the diameter of the tubing it comes with? I couldn't find it on the ebay page you linked.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Qwedfg said:


> Nice find. I have the sunsun 302 and really like it a lot. Was hoping they would put out a smaller canister filter to compete with the eheim 2213.
> 
> My main question is what is the diameter of the tubing it comes with? I couldn't find it on the ebay page you linked.


It is thick as heck. I would say at least an inch. I can measure it when home from work.


----------



## Qwedfg (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh that is not what I was hoping to hear. I am going to be getting lily pipes for my next tank and wanted to go with the 13mm type at the largest since my tank will be very shallow.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Qwedfg said:


> Oh that is not what I was hoping to hear. I am going to be getting lily pipes for my next tank and wanted to go with the 13mm type at the largest since my tank will be very shallow.


What diameter do you need in order to hook up your Lilly pipes


----------



## Cdavis131 (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi, been looking at this filter for a while but noticed on ebay one comes up as hw-602. Is that a typo or is there a difference between the hw-602 and hw-602b.


----------



## ILikeRice (Jul 9, 2017)

Qwedfg said:


> Nice find. I have the sunsun 302 and really like it a lot. Was hoping they would put out a smaller canister filter to compete with the eheim 2213.
> 
> My main question is what is the diameter of the tubing it comes with? I couldn't find it on the ebay page you linked.


12/16mm or 1/2


----------



## RLee (Sep 21, 2008)

Cdavis131 said:


> Hi, been looking at this filter for a while but noticed on ebay one comes up as hw-602. Is that a typo or is there a difference between the hw-602 and hw-602b.


One comes with a built in pump one does not. The HW-602 = no pump 13mm/1/2" hose barb, HW-602B with pump 13mm/1/2" hose barb, HW-603 no pump 16mm/5/8" hose barb, HW-603B with pump 16mm/5/8" hose barb.

I run the HW-603 on the output of my HW-303B. I keep all my filter floss in the HW-603 and the coarse filter foam and eheim substrat pro in the HW-303B. It makes for easy filter floss swap. The directions clearly state not to put the HW-603 on the pressure side of a pump but I have not had a single issue.


----------



## Cdavis131 (Mar 22, 2018)

RLee said:


> l
> One comes with a built in pump one does not. The HW-602 = no pump 13mm/1/2" hose barb, HW-602B with pump 13mm/1/2" hose barb, HW-603 no pump 16mm/5/8" hose barb, HW-603B with pump 16mm/5/8" hose barb.
> 
> I run the HW-603 on the output of my HW-303B. I keep all my filter floss in the HW-603 and the coarse filter foam and eheim substrat pro in the HW-303B. It makes for easy filter floss swap. The directions clearly state not to put the HW-603 on the pressure side of a pump but I have not had a single issue.


Great i’m gonna go ahead and get it, been reading its a great little filter for a small aquascape. Thanks


----------

